# Chu gets 12,000



## *Cowgirl*

*12,000* and many many more.....


----------



## Laia

Wow Cuchu!

Es impresionanteeeee *12.000*!!!
Me encanta leerte Cuchu, me lo paso muy bien y aprendo mucho.

Muchas felicidades, gracias por todo y... *non-stop posting*! 

Laia


----------



## Elisa68

Non è possibile! Ancora Cuchu! Ma non dormi mai? 

Bravissimo!


----------



## JazzByChas

Esteemed Cuchu:

Although the numbers in and of themselves don't mean anything, I will say that you have now achieved a dozen mille-postiversaries, and that we have enjoyed your insight, humor, wit, and even...yes..."practiced craziness."  

These forums would not be what they are without  you, and I, for one, appreciate  your contribution.

Saludos!


----------



## lauranazario

"It is better to debate a question without settling it 
than to settle a question without debating it." 
--Jeseph Joubert ​

Congratulations to our Master Debater ... it has been interesting (and educational) to see a nice portion of your 12.000 posts gracing some of our most animated Cultural discussions. 

un gran saludo,
LN


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡Cuchuflete Enhorabuena!!!!!   


Alundra.


----------



## Mei

FELICIDADES CUCHU!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Cuchu, your posts are often the highlight of my time in this forum.

I'm beginning to believe, however, that you must have the sleeping habits of a sailor!


----------



## la reine victoria

*Cor blimey!  What an achievement!*

*************************
​​*Sincere congratulations. *​

All power to your woggler's mooly.  May it never wear out!

La Reine V.
​


----------



## lsp

For our unique Cuchu,
_The quality of a person's life is in direct proportion to their 
  commitment to excellence regardless of their chosen endeavor._
    - Vince Lombardi


----------



## TrentinaNE

Saluti, Cuchu!   

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

Take what I said last time we did this (maybe a week ago?), lather, rinse and repeat.

I can see I'm going to have a make a macro:  "Congrats and thanks so much, Cuchu."

Un abbraccio,

elaine


----------



## ampurdan

Congratulations, Non-stop Cuchu!


----------



## GenJen54

Words are never enough to express our gratitude and appreciation.  You are truly an icon.


----------



## Vanda

Ei, não foi ainda ontem que eu o cumprimentei pelos 11000, hmmmmm, não 12000, acho que também não, os ...13000 posts? 
Choochoo, neste ritmo eu não dou conta de acompanhar você!
Coração e alma destas plagas, nós lhe devemos muito!
Obrigada pelos 13000, 14000, 15000.....


----------



## Whodunit

_*What else should I say? All I said at your 9th, 10th, and 11th congratulations party still applies:*_

_helpful_,
*insightful*,
delightful,
and
OMNISCIENT

​


----------



## Fernando

Cuchu, we... love... you.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*AWESOME, CUCHU...**CONGRATULATIONS!*​ 
http://covers.allbookstores.net/c/1127410133/book/full/0803213107​


----------



## Like an Angel

Hmmmmmmm I suspect that there is a man that seeds Cuchus in his garden, he says they are daylilies (surely mispelt), but they bloom with beret  it's impossible, we have already greet you for your 11.000 posts  ... you are gonna make me say THANKS 20.000 times in a few days if you go like this  

¡¡¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!!!​


----------



## Agnès E.

Cher Chou,
Nothing can reflect your impact on these forums: neither a post accounting, nor our compliments to you.

http://sitedam.free.fr/cartes/merci-5.jpg


----------



## Eugin

*I don´t have any words left to thank you for your hard work in these forums and your contributions...  I cannot really imagine what do you do when you are not answering our posts, but at least here, everything you do is SUPERB  !!!*​ 

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR DEDICATION AND LOVE TO THIS PLACE!!!!   *

*With much appreciation *​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Cuchu!
Siempre ayudando y con tanta amabilidad, inteligencia y objetividad.
Eres nuestra luz 
Gracias


----------



## anangelaway

*Cuchu The Wise*, congratulations!  ​ 


*???*​ 

​


----------



## geve

*To the man-who-never-gets-tired : Bravo !*

*I do hope you sometimes take vacations... but bring **us **with you*  ​


----------



## DDT

Hey Cuchu,

I am late and the risk is to be the first one congratulating for your 13K     

Let me just say *GRAZIE*

DDT


----------



## VenusEnvy

*KIA: Well, I'm so late that you've probably already reached 13 thou.  

My sincerest congrats go to you, amigo. Como ya sabes.... you have been our poppa bear here in the forums ...  whether you like it or not!

My heart-felt thanks go to you for being a moderator (not in the sense of your title....) and an instigator, too. ::snicker::

¡Felicidades amigo!*


----------



## Phryne

*
Este foro no sería nada sin tus inteligentes aportes, 
y tu cariñosa compañía.

**Mis felicitaciones, mi queridísimo Cuchufleto. *​


----------



## elroy

Even with 12,000 posts under your belt, you still manage to exude wisdom, camaraderie, and energy.  Many thanks for that.​


----------



## nichec

Well, allow me to just say thank you and congratulations.


----------



## LV4-26

Congratulations, Cuchu.


----------



## cuchuflete

I am grateful to all of you, and offer you my thanks.

Sitting in a taxi cab, the counter is either a source of concern, or a point of indifference.

Operating a printing press, it tells us how the job progresses.

Here, it just keeps track of how many times we have had the pleasure of sharing.

You all have my warm thanks for the opportunity to share and learn.

Cuchu


----------



## Mita

*¡¡Falto yo!!*  

* ¡¡¡Muchas felicitaciones, Cuchu!!! *​
Abrazotes, besotes y saludotes ​


----------



## Outsider

_You are always a voice of reason and an example of tolerance in the forums._
Thank you, Cuchuflete. ​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Keep doing the huchi-cuchi!*

*Salutations!*


----------

